# How do you like your chili?



## rkunsaw (Jan 28, 2014)

We've been having this debate on another forum. Seems people in Texas don't want beans in chili, while every one else likes beans in theirs. I like beans in mine.

How about you? Beans or no beans?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 28, 2014)

Beans.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 28, 2014)

Beans, ground beef and lots of onions and red peppers and not really hot (I don't need it to remove paint with it) but a good robust chili taste.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 28, 2014)

Either beans or no beans. Nice easy fix for a quick lunch or dinner....out of a can or home made.

But not so hot it fries my taste buds.


----------



## drifter (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm with the Texas crowd; no beans.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 28, 2014)

I've noticed that people in 56 of our 57 states might like chili with or without beans and don't care how others like it. But Texicans not only don't want beans in their  chili they get real upset if anyone else wants beans. I guess it's just a Texas thing.:lol:


----------



## Falcon (Jan 28, 2014)

Which 57 states?


----------



## That Guy (Jan 28, 2014)

Beans!  Texas?  Go figure . . .


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 28, 2014)

Now, I'm from Texas, well not native, but 28 years there, so I think that qualifies me as at least a deep transplant and I have never witnessed the Texas no beans in chili phenom.  All the chili I ever had there had beans in it.  
I vote for beans and very spicy with jalapeno cornbread..and a cold beer.  Both just as important as beans in my book.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 28, 2014)

I used to put beans in it when I made it for Superbowl kinda things, but I do NOT want beans in mine...not a bean fan. And I don't want the mashed ones on anything else I may order at a Mexican restaurant.   But I do want cheese and chopped sweet onion on top of my chili.


----------



## Ina (Jan 28, 2014)

Ozarkgal, how long since you left Texas? Our population mix has change very much in the last 10 years. More Hispanic growth than  I remember in my first 50 years here. Food is much Spicer, And tacos are replacing the cornbread. I love the taco trucks, $1.50 a taco. $3.00 and I'm full. YEA for diversify.:love_heart:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 28, 2014)

I left Texas 3 years ago and never looked back..I loved Texas in my rear view mirror.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 28, 2014)

Katy..I used to be like you about beans.  When I got older I learned to love them.  The only ones I ever had were badly cooked ones, or the slimy pork and beans that come out of a can.  I learned to cook beans and season them properly and use them in many dishes. Now they're a staple around here.  Never used to be a fan of chili either until I learned how to make it with real seasonings, not the prepackages one that are mostly salt.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 28, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> Katy..I used to be like you about beans.  When I got older I learned to love them.  The only ones I ever had were badly cooked ones, or the slimy pork and beans that come out of a can.  I learned to cook beans and season them properly and use them in many dishes. Now they're a staple around here.  Never used to be a fan of chili either until I learned how to make it with real seasonings, not the prepackages one that are mostly salt.



OG, I love pinto beans from scratch (seasoned w/real bacon), served with cornbread and chopped Vidalia (sp?) onion, but I can't eat them anymore.  Nicely put, they don't agree with my digestive system.  LOL  

It's just a matter of preference in not having them w/my Mexican food or Chili.  And I'm like you, yuck to any chili not made from scratch.  It's so easy, nothing I would want to take a short cut on.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jan 28, 2014)

Beans for me. In fact my favorite is Wendy's chili. Nothing beats their chili with a frosty and a side order of cheese fries. Yummy!


----------



## jrfromafar (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll take chili any way you sling it - with or without beans. But for clarification, to me, chili is chili (no beans) chili and beans is just that!

Best topped with cheese & onions - now I'm hungry

Whether it comes from Texas or not !


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh, I must have beans in my bowl of chili. When I make it I use both Pinto and kidney beans. Also, must have cornbread with that chili.nthego:


----------

